# Barking Puppy



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

Pinky, my dachshund, is going on 6 months and has trouble with barking. I want to be able to take her places with people but she starts barking everytime she sees someone. When we go for walks, we always walk all the dogs together, she starts barking as soon as I'm out the door with her and pulls me. It's like she is announcing to the world that Pinky has arrived. She does this basically for a block. It's like she is so excited to go for walks. She doesn't do this if I'm just taking her outside. She does bark if she sees someone outside or hears other dogs barking, but nothing like when we go for walks. I try gentle yanking on the lease to get her attention and tell her to hush. Sometimes it works. Is there something else I can do to teach her it is not ok to bark at everyone she sees and it get annoying when we first start our walks and she is barking constantly and pulling me down the road. I'm usually behind everyone else at first because I close the door. My son runs down to the end of the block with Ginger and my husband has Molly, who goes at a good steady pace. I don't know if she is telling everyone to wait up or she loves walks so much. But she usually does it until we catch up with Ginger. Any Ideals?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Control Unleashed has some good strategies to help dogs feel comfortable around strangers. Try the game Look at That.


----------

